# I have not lit a 10.1 LED NIC emeet make sense to put 11 or the current stable release?



## Mihail (Jul 1, 2015)

Нello!
I have not lit a 10.1 LED NIC emeet make sense to put 11 or the current stable release? motherboard bought economy class last fall, "Gigabyte" brand


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2015)

No.

Post the exact type of the mainboard so we can see which network interface it has.


----------



## Mihail (Jul 10, 2015)

Later, it is clear that so far only a second network card and sees no built-in motherboard.


----------

